# 06 or 07 FELT S22 for +$400 more -- worth it? Pls help!



## bluehorizons (Apr 15, 2004)

I can pick up last year's S22 for $2050 or the 2007 S22 for just under $1600. Is it worth the extra $450? The bikes are just about identical, with the exception of the following:
*** BARS-- 2007: FELT Basebar with NEW Profile Design R Bend T2+ Extensions // 2006: FSA Vision Alloy Base Bar & Carbon PRO Clip-on Extensions 
*** F/DER-- 2007: 105 // 2006: Dura-Ace 
*** CRANKSET-- 2007: FSA Gossamer Pro, 2-PC Alloy with Super CNC Alloy Chainrings // 2006: FSA SL-K, 2-PC Monocoque Carbon Crank and Spider with CNC 7075/T6 Alloy Chainrings 
*** BRAKES-- 2007: Shimano Super SLR Dual Pivot with Cartridge Brake Shoes // 2006: Dual Pivot Alloy with Cartridge Brake Pads 
*** HUBS-- 2007: ALEX ALX 295R with Sealed Bearings // 2006: Easton Vista SL Aluminum Hub with Sealed Cartridge Bearings 
*** RIMS-- 2007: ALEX ALX 295R* A-Class EXA Material with CSW Braking Surface // 2006: Easton Vista SL Aluminum 28mm Parabolic Aero Section with Machined Braking Surface 

Both are 10spd, all other features the same, except the 07 frame has a deeper rear wheel cut-out. I just can't decide if the 06 is that much better to spend the extra $450, or if i should go with the 07 and have $450 to put towards race wheels. Thanks in advance.

Matt


----------

